# what would you call fresh peeled shrimp



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello all,
I have a freezer full of fleas from last year. I have been noticing a lot of people catching fish on fresh cut peeled shrimp. I started using peeled shrimp with no luck so far.

Would you consider the bag of headless frozen shrimp bait that can be purchased at wally world "fresh peeled" or are you guys using shrimp that have never been frozen? If so, where are you getting these?
How about shrimp from the seafood market?
Many years ago I was in the seafood business and the only fresh (never frozen) shrimp were the grey bay shrimp and the occasional gulf shrimp (most of these are IQF on the boat). 
Thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Most tackle shops will sell you "fresh dead" shrimp. These are shrimp that have died in their live shrimp tank but they have yet to collect and freeze them.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

fresh dead is refering to seafood market shrimp bay never frozen are best but these days many boats are iqf and they work fine i dont like to fish with what i dont eat so wall mart are out of the question best thing is if u dont catch fish u have dinner


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

For me, fresh dead is the live shrimp I just pinched his head off and pealed..... He is not half rotted from drifting around in someone's bait tank and he seldom slings off of the hook when casting... If you are going to bank your whole trip on the "cheapest bait" then I ask why you didn't skimp on the line, the hooks and that fancy combo???
If you do poorly, you wasted a few dozen $5.00/ dozen live shrimp.... If you do well, price what you caught per pound at joe patties 


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Joe Patti's will sell you some "bait shrimp" for like $3 a pound. It's about as fresh as you can hope for.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I buy mine at patti's like others have said and like previously mentioned if we don't catch anything we still have a good diner.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i refere to the ones at patties or sextons in in destin they are just small shrimp and will run 3 to 5 a lb at sextons i have got bay shrimp that were still quivering try first thing in the morning thats when they are freshest but all work


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. I will try both dead shrimp from tackle shop as well as seafood market and see if my luck changes. Cheers!


----------

